# MAJESTIC 2011 CAR HOP OFF



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>SUNDAY 10 AM


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN 714 CAR CLUB</span>


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

today??or sunday........


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there a adreess or directions pls??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 1 2011, 06:26 PM~19476581
> *<span style='color:red'>SUNDAY  10 AM
> *


FIXED


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 1 2011, 05:26 PM~19476581
> *<span style='color:red'>SUNDAY  10 AM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any updates is is crackin?
bout to jump in the shower n roll out.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

whats da ticket? :biggrin:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Yeah ppl slowly rollin up


> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 2 2011, 10:26 AM~19481332
> *any updates is is crackin?
> bout to jump in the shower n roll out.
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

I am heading out there right now!!!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 2 2011, 12:52 PM~19481510
> *I am heading out there right now!!!!
> *


     

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PICS


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 12:03 PM~19481586
> *
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PICS
> *


x2


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

I just got here and I seen New Jersey,San Diego pulling up to the gate is gonna be good and its raining...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 2 2011, 01:56 PM~19481945
> *I just got here and I seen New Jersey,San Diego pulling up to the gate is gonna be good and its raining...
> *


Dam that sucks but oh well its going down regardless of the rain


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 2 2011, 04:31 PM~19483220
> *pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

got a phone call the hop just started


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 2 2011, 04:39 PM~19483804
> *got a phone call the hop just started
> *


Let's see some Video's


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

:420: :run: hno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 2 2011, 03:39 PM~19483804
> *got a phone call the hop just started
> *


yeah i heard.....cars coming down on cars and shit. :0


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 2 2011, 06:49 PM~19484945
> *yeah i heard.....cars coming down on cars and shit. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 2 2011, 07:49 PM~19484945
> *yeah i heard.....cars coming down on cars and shit. :0
> *


Yea they came down on Todo Oro the cutty from Individuals


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

where the pics at?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 07:52 PM~19484980
> *Yea they came down on Todo Oro the cutty from Individuals
> *


 :nono: 
There was a wanna be Todo Oro there.... so the real one jumped on his hood! Let me post the pics, hang on!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2011, 06:00 PM~19485061
> *:nono:
> There was a wanna be Todo Oro there.... so the real one jumped on his hood! Let me post the pics, hang on!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2011, 08:00 PM~19485061
> *:nono:
> There was a wanna be Todo Oro there.... so the real one jumped on his hood! Let me post the pics, hang on!
> *












CELL PHONE PICS HOMIES SORRY


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 3 2011, 02:00 AM~19485061
> *:nono:
> There was a wanna be Todo Oro there.... so the real one jumped on his hood! Let me post the pics, hang on!
> *


 :0 

damm , that what happens when people try to copy someone elses car. a big no no


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

What the??? Thats just lame as it gets... they said he pulled up on the real Todo Oro talking all kinds of shit.... 










Got his ass tore off! Look how far up into the engine the REAL Todo Oro is....


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

DAM IM WAITING ON DREAM ON TO POST SOME PICS


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2011, 08:21 PM~19485152
> *What the??? Thats just lame as it gets... they said he pulled up on the real Todo Oro talking all kinds of shit....
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS CRAZY


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 3 2011, 02:21 AM~19485152
> *What the??? Thats just lame as it gets... they said he pulled up on the real Todo Oro talking all kinds of shit....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2011, 06:21 PM~19485152
> *What the??? Thats just lame as it gets... they said he pulled up on the real Todo Oro talking all kinds of shit....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

where is that red car from?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2011, 08:21 PM~19485152
> *What the??? Thats just lame as it gets... they said he pulled up on the real Todo Oro talking all kinds of shit....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya gets clowned :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2011, 07:21 PM~19485152
> *What the??? Thats just lame as it gets... they said he pulled up on the real Todo Oro talking all kinds of shit....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: any videos of this , youtube?????


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

i got one i'll c if i can post it


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 2 2011, 07:45 PM~19485364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 02:45 AM~19485364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm, so whats the story behind this. i heard the red car pulled up talkin all kinds of shit on the og toro oro?

WHAT HAPPENED? ? ? ?


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 2 2011, 06:45 PM~19485364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea who ownes the fake 1?? todd??


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

all i wanna know is what happened?
whats the story behind these hoppers besides having the same name?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jan 2 2011, 07:34 PM~19485274
> *:biggrin:
> *




is that Todds from street life! :wow:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 2 2011, 12:56 PM~19481945
> *I just got here and I seen New Jersey,San Diego pulling up to the gate is gonna be good and its raining...
> *


 o got to give it up to new jersy. ........ he was swaggin......but it the year of the **** Riders. San Diego took home 2 belts.....single,double. ...... Both Cars 100+ inches


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BELAIR52_@Jan 2 2011, 09:03 PM~19485573
> *is that Todds from street life! :wow:
> *


No the real todo oro is the black cutty, mikes car from the bIg "I" az


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 2 2011, 07:03 PM~19485571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real todo oro was up there.... :thumbsup::cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 2 2011, 11:03 PM~19485571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit exploded!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 3 2011, 03:03 AM~19485571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm, not only did u have to bring a rain coat, but safety glasses as well.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

dammm lol thats shit crazy ,,anyone got videos or pix of my homies cutty from jersey, i know we didnt win but we repped good for driving 2700 miles


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

56 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)
37 Members: Demonstr8, 51chevy73, AGUILAR3, ROBLEDO, CasinoDreams, 1LOW97ASTRO, REGAL81, gordobig818, Bowtie South, MIKEYMIKE, Beto's tray rag, felix96, erick323, TONE LOCO, munozfamily, PRESIDENTEZ, javib760, velitetransport, TRAFFIC HD, Fatfella13, Streets, chilango1964, ray562, shiste1, LOCO-LOUIE, 909 MAJESTICS, dougy83, Brownz530, RdnLow63, juan_manuel, inkera, TRAVIESO87, SEMS87CUTT, southsandiego, ElChingon, L-BOOGIE, Big Nate PE#1
:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 2 2011, 09:14 PM~19485677
> *dammm lol thats shit crazy ,,anyone got videos or pix of my homies cutty from jersey, i know we didnt win but we repped good for driving  2700 miles
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

that some real shit going on at the hop off


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2011, 06:21 PM~19485152
> *What the??? Thats just lame as it gets... they said he pulled up on the real Todo Oro talking all kinds of shit....
> 
> 
> ...


thats right....tare boff dem shits up! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 3 2011, 03:14 AM~19485677
> *dammm lol thats shit crazy ,,anyone got videos or pix of my homies cutty from jersey, i know we didnt win but we repped good for driving  2700 miles
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jan 2 2011, 08:07 PM~19485610
> *No the real todo oro is the black cutty, mikes car from the bIg "I" az
> *


YOU KNOW BIG "I" HAD TO SMACK SOME SHIT UP CAN'T LET A ***** STEP UP AND NOT PUT HIM IN HIS PLACE!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

58 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
43 Members: javib760, ROBLEDO, mafiacustoms, 65chevyridah, rat trap, El Eazy-e, MR.50, E-ROCK, gordobig818, TONE LOCO, ghettofabhydraulics, BIG LOUU, shiste1, VaLenZ64, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, RAGHOUSE75, chickenhawk, Streets, mightymouse, southsandiego, Combat K9 Inc, 1 blck 66, CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME, TRAVIESO87, El Aztec Pride, munozfamily, cadillac on chrome, BIG FRIZZLE 36, STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP, Demonstr8, 63 VERT, puffy, 96BIG_BODY, sunsetstrip67, switches & thangs, latinworld_LA, $Rollin Rich$ 82, doc-lowrider, chilango1964, delinquint 61, 909 MAJESTICS, MAJESTICS'49, MIKEYMIKE


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

dam sum crazy shit keep em comming


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 2 2011, 10:03 PM~19485571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh: :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN TODD BUILT BOTH THOSE CARS. IAM JUST SAYING ... ITS A MAJESTICS THING. :0


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2011, 08:56 PM~19486145
> *
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2011, 07:58 PM~19486160
> *
> *


dang girl....you was out there in da rain? :wow:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 2 2011, 09:03 PM~19486211
> *dang girl....you was out there in da rain?  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: 
yesss i was


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2011, 08:06 PM~19486231
> *:biggrin:
> yesss i was
> *


i seen rain and stayed my ass at home. hno: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 2 2011, 09:10 PM~19486267
> *i seen rain and stayed my ass at home. hno:  :biggrin:
> *


awww you missed out


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 2 2011, 08:58 PM~19486168
> *IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN TODD BUILT BOTH THOSE CARS.  IAM JUST SAYING ... ITS A MAJESTICS THING. :0
> *


Yeah but then it went to big john at how high to get it to work better I'm just sayin b"I"g


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I left after the single pumps but did manage to get a few photos.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2011, 10:12 PM~19486292
> *awww you missed out
> 
> *


LOYALTY IN THE HOUSE ALL THE WAY FRON NJ


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

anyone get my canopy..i forgot to take it home;;BIG AL;;;;help a brother out and give it back to me somebody;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;THANKS


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

ANNYONE GOT ANY OF TBE SANDIEGO,CARS VIDS OR FLICKZ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2011, 07:21 PM~19485152
> *What the??? Thats just lame as it gets... they said he pulled up on the real Todo Oro talking all kinds of shit....
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS THE FIRST HOP OF THE DAY :biggrin: 

PROPS TO CHAIO FROM SD, HE BROUGHT OUT SOME CRAZY SHIT !!! :0


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

PROPS TO CHAIO FROM SD, HE BROUGHT OUT SOME CRAZY SHIT !!! :0
:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More photos on http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

The M is doing it good job lozano no one is touching that.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 2 2011, 09:51 PM~19487539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 2 2011, 11:51 PM~19487539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 2 2011, 10:51 PM~19487539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow STREET FAME CUSTOMS


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> wow san diego :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around: uffin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 2 2011, 11:11 PM~19487788
> *:around: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


the red has more gold :biggrin:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> the red has more gold :biggrin:  :yessad: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

Dam my blackberry wont let me see the videos can some one post what they named the video so I can search for it on youtube..


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Jan 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19487935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Jan 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19487935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

both these pics are baad ass.
all the parts in the air and expression on peoples faces









this one with the car in the air from the door with one hand holding the door open and his other hand on the switch uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jan 2 2011, 10:27 PM~19487939
> *Dam my blackberry wont let me see the videos can some one post what they named the video so I can search for it on youtube..
> *






   
*2011 NEW YEARS MAJESTICS KING OF THE STREET! *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 2 2011, 11:34 PM~19487989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 3 2011, 12:34 AM~19487989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: BIG M. SAN DiEGO !!!!!!!


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

BIG PROPS TO CHAIO FROM STREET FAME SAN DIEGO :thumbsup: 



SINGLE PUMP 100+IN

DOUBLE 115 + IN


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 3 2011, 12:23 AM~19488223
> *BIG PROPS TO CHAIO FROM STREET FAME SAN DIEGO  :thumbsup:
> SINGLE PUMP 100+IN
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PROPS DOGG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 12:54 AM~19488371
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS DOGG
> *


YOUR DOING IT CHAIO GT UP HOMIE


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 12:54 AM~19488371
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS DOGG
> *


A BIG TIMES TWO..


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 3 2011, 02:23 AM~19488223
> *BIG PROPS TO CHAIO FROM STREET FAME SAN DIEGO  :thumbsup:
> SINGLE PUMP 100+IN
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the video on this!!!!!
Much props hommie !


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 2 2011, 11:12 PM~19487807
> *the red has more gold :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Jan 2 2011, 10:22 PM~19487902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass Pics!!!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 3 2011, 01:34 AM~19487989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dam chaio did yur thing


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow: 




























both built by street life :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Jan 2 2011, 11:28 PM~19487947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dee hang'n that mutha fucca from the door :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: 


> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 2 2011, 08:03 PM~19485571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 2 2011, 11:11 PM~19487788
> *:around: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

nomore pics anyone


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

STREET FAME TOOK THAT HOP;;BIG AL SAID IT;;GOOD WORK FELLOWS


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 10:14 AM~19489751
> *STREET FAME  TOOK THAT HOP;;BIG  AL SAID IT;;GOOD WORK FELLOWS
> *


STREET FAME 2011


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 12:24 PM~19489802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Pics, but is this a joke?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 09:29 AM~19489830
> *STREET FAME 2011
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 3 2011, 01:31 PM~19489843
> *Cool Pics, but is this a joke?
> *


thats how it is to get them big ass inches homeboy


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 01:24 PM~19489802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: that thing is AWFUL


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 3 2011, 12:38 PM~19489885
> *thats how it is to get them big ass inches homeboy
> *


Yea... I know a little about physics, but that's just insane...

I love a good hop, and maybe that's just where it's heading, but IMO that ain't lowriding... It's circus shit...

But a win is a win so Congrats to the winner!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 10:24 AM~19489802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is crazy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 3 2011, 01:45 PM~19489916
> *Yea... I know a little about physics, but that's just insane...
> 
> IMO that ain't lowriding...
> *


its a hopper fool


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season

Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc. 

I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene. Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.

Photography is also in the works. Hit me up for rates. 

Keep on riding!!!

Stubborn4Life

Stay Stubborn

Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 3 2011, 10:45 AM~19489916
> *Yea... I know a little about physics, but that's just insane...
> 
> I love a good hop, and maybe that's just where it's heading, but IMO that ain't lowriding... It's circus shit...
> ...


If you were there watching that 4 jumpin you would be lovin it that mother fucker was gettin it


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2011, 08:12 PM~19486292
> *awww you missed out
> 
> *


yeah it looks that way.  ......but i was dry at home. :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 3 2011, 06:50 PM~19489947
> *its a hopper fool
> *


Just cause youre a hopper doesnt mean you have to look retarded. :biggrin: 

I mean like the gold 63 from Majestics in Vegas, that car can hop and drive and it still looks clean. Just an example.  

My 2 cents.


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> STREET FAME TOOK THAT HOP;;BIG AL SAID IT;;GOOD WORK FELLOWS
> :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 3 2011, 02:02 PM~19490026
> *Just cause youre a hopper doesnt mean you have to look retarded. :biggrin:
> 
> I mean like the gold 63 from Majestics in Vegas, that car can hop and drive and it still looks clean. Just an example.
> ...


.yea but it aint gettin as hi as the 4 homeboy


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 3 2011, 07:04 PM~19490037
> *.yea but it aint gettin as hi as the 4 homeboy
> *


True dat. Congrats to the winner.

Hopping is a game of its own.


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> Yea... I know a little about physics, but that's just insane...
> 
> I love a good hop, and maybe that's just where it's heading, but IMO that ain't lowriding... It's circus shit...
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> > Yea... I know a little about physics, but that's just insane...
> >
> > I love a good hop, and maybe that's just where it's heading, but IMO that ain't lowriding... It's circus shit...
> >
> ...


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

From the after hop off western last night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYZEtKJQzzk...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V-n2SsZAxo...be_gdata_player


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> :cheesy:  sweet we need some excitement, its getting kinda boring here :biggrin:
> :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> > Yea... I know a little about physics, but that's just insane...
> >
> > I love a good hop, and maybe that's just where it's heading, but IMO that ain't lowriding... It's circus shit...
> >
> ...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a Majestics car, quit hating, all of you, jeez. You guys act as though hopping is a fair sport. It aint, never was, never has been, never going to be.

Get over it.


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> This is a Majestics car, quit hating, all of you, jeez. You guys act as though hopping is a fair sport. It aint, never was, never has been, never going to be.
> 
> Get over it.
> :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Jan 3 2011, 11:30 AM~19490252
> * :roflmao:  :h5:
> *



:rimshot:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 3 2011, 11:29 AM~19490239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodtimes show up a good line up...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just wanted to thank Majestics CC for inviting me to handle the DJ honors out in the rain. It was firme to see all of the loyal hopp fans and their hynas out supporting in the rain.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DipN Car Club was in da house!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THE CHOLO DJ SAID IT


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> > This is a Majestics car, quit hating, all of you, jeez. You guys act as though hopping is a fair sport. It aint, never was, never has been, never going to be.
> >
> > Get over it.
> > :roflmao: :h5:
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 01:33 PM~19491080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 3 2011, 03:58 AM~19486168
> *IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN TODD BUILT BOTH THOSE CARS.  IAM JUST SAYING ... ITS A MAJESTICS THING. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: Yeah he built both todo oros.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 2 2011, 10:13 PM~19486305
> *Yeah but then it went to big john at how high to get it to work better I'm just sayin b"I"g
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 01:49 PM~19491191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass car


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 01:49 PM~19491191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass car


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 3 2011, 05:22 PM~19492347
> *Badass car
> *


I agree its nice


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

San Diego looking good


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 01:33 PM~19491078
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Got me, damn it was cold


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

weres all the videos of the hop at... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

come on LOWRIDER SCENE i know you got it.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 05:18 PM~19492781
> *San Diego looking good
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: damn...that single is working


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 3 2011, 05:23 PM~19492842
> *weres all the videos of the hop at... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I WAS WAITING FOR YOU GUYS WHAT HAPPEN?? :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 05:18 PM~19492781
> *San Diego looking good
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!!


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 05:39 PM~19492990
> *I WAS WAITING FOR YOU GUYS WHAT HAPPEN?? :biggrin:
> *


the car wasn"t working for us weill get it ...its all good though..good job on the wins.. :biggrin: weill let you know when can make it up there..we might be shooting to az next month whats up.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 05:40 PM~19493000
> *NICE PICS!!
> *


Good win Chaio!!!! Yu wuz workn AS usual homie! Team All Stars TTT........  :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

For those of you that want rematches from the majestics hop..come on down to Az neutral site and $3000 in cash..... Car Hope pre regs is $35 and $45 day of show!!!



















if u want pre regs pm ur email address


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 3 2011, 05:49 PM~19493106
> *the car wasn"t working for us weill get it ...its all good though..good job on the wins.. :biggrin: weill let you know when can make it up there..we might be shooting to az next month whats up.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU GO ILL GO! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 3 2011, 05:49 PM~19493106
> *the car wasn"t working for us weill get it ...its all good though..good job on the wins.. :biggrin: weill let you know when can make it up there..we might be shooting to az next month whats up.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Jan 3 2011, 05:52 PM~19493129
> *Good win Chaio!!!! Yu wuz workn AS usual homie! Team All Stars TTT........   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOGG!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 3 2011, 05:52 PM~19493132
> *For those of you that want rematches from the majestics hop..come on down to Az neutral site and $3000 in cash..... Car Hope pre regs is $35 and $45 day of show!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 05:39 PM~19492990
> *I WAS WAITING FOR YOU GUYS WHAT HAPPEN?? :biggrin:
> *


Chaio U comn down Sun 4da show @ LA Sports arena?


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 05:52 PM~19493139
> *IF YOU GO ILL GO! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:     :biggrin:
> *


sounds good ill let you know...


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Jan 3 2011, 06:02 PM~19493247
> *Chaio U comn down Sun 4da show @ LA Sports arena?
> *


I DONT KNOW YET!! $$$ KINDA RUFF RIGHT NOW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 12:41 PM~19490799
> *Goodtimes show up a good line up...
> 
> 
> ...


PROUD OF THE G TIMERS THEY DOING IT FOR OUR CLUB


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 06:06 PM~19493291
> *I DONT KNOW YET!! $$$ KINDA RUFF RIGHT NOW
> *


4sho Dogggg! :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 3 2011, 06:07 PM~19493299
> *PROUD OF THE G TIMERS THEY DOING IT FOR OUR CLUB
> *


ITS A FULLTIME J.O.B. FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 05:40 PM~19493000
> *NICE PICS!!
> *


Thank's


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 05:18 PM~19492781
> *San Diego looking good
> 
> 
> ...


ITS REALLY QUIET :wow:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 05:18 PM~19492781
> *San Diego looking good
> 
> 
> ...


VP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR TH BIG GT


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 3 2011, 06:07 PM~19493299
> *PROUD OF THE G TIMERS THEY DOING IT FOR OUR CLUB
> *


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## ComptonCornDog (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 2 2011, 07:03 PM~19485571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


check out Twin at 16 seconds in! :roflmao:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 3 2011, 02:23 AM~19488223
> *BIG PROPS TO CHAIO FROM STREET FAME SAN DIEGO  :thumbsup:
> SINGLE PUMP 100+IN
> 
> ...


congrats chaio GT UP!


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 2 2011, 09:14 PM~19485677
> *dammm lol thats shit crazy ,,anyone got videos or pix of my homies cutty from jersey, i know we didnt win but we repped good for driving  2700 miles
> *


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 3 2011, 11:31 AM~19489843
> *Cool Pics, but is this a joke?
> *


HATER.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 12:54 AM~19488371
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS DOGG
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 3 2011, 06:07 PM~19493299
> *PROUD OF THE G TIMERS THEY DOING IT FOR OUR CLUB
> *


X65 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> *
> *



this pictures speaks 1000 words. :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 4 2011, 01:52 AM~19498040
> *this pictures speaks 1000 words.  :worship:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 



IN THE RAIN WERE STILL OUT THERE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

we would like to thank every single real rider that came out to play in the rain.....we want to apologize to all of you guys that think that you got cheated on but thats not the deal.....WE TRY TO HAVE ONE OF THE BIGGEST HOPS AND IT NEVER HAPPENS CAUSE OF EVERYBODY ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT THE RULES........IT CLEARLY SAID STREET CARS MUST HAVE SHOCKS!ALL BCUZ U DROVE IT IN IT DOESNT MAKE IT A STREET CAR WHEN U HAVE LONG ASS ARMS AND DROP DOWNS....AND THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS MIDEUM RADICAL,SEMI RADICAL,YOU KNOW WHAT YOU7 HAVE AND THATS THAT.SO HOPEFULLY IF THERES A NEXT TIME IT WOULD BE N8ICE IF YOU CAN HELP UP TO MAKE IT EASY FOR EVERYBODY......DONT GET ME WRONG THERE WAS GUYS IN THE HOP THAT KNEW THAT THEY COULT BEAT THE MONSTER HOPPERS AND DINT CARE THEY STILL HOPPED......AND I WANT TO MAKE IT CLEAR THAT WE WILL TAKE CARE OF PELON FROM GT. FOR NOT LETTING HIM HOP,AND IT WASNT CUZ WE DIDNT WANT TO..THE PERSON INCHARGE OF THE LOT WANTED THE PLACE TO SHUT DOWN.....SO ONCE AGAIN THATS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP......PEACE


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 4 2011, 02:59 AM~19498165
> *we would like to thank every single real rider that came out to play in the rain.....we want  to apologize to all of you guys that think that you got cheated on but thats not the deal.....WE TRY TO HAVE ONE OF THE BIGGEST HOPS AND IT NEVER HAPPENS CAUSE OF EVERYBODY ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT THE RULES........IT CLEARLY SAID STREET CARS MUST HAVE SHOCKS!ALL BCUZ U DROVE IT IN IT DOESNT MAKE IT A STREET CAR WHEN U HAVE LONG ASS ARMS AND DROP DOWNS....AND THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS MIDEUM RADICAL,SEMI RADICAL,YOU KNOW WHAT YOU7 HAVE AND THATS THAT.SO HOPEFULLY IF THERES A NEXT TIME IT WOULD BE N8ICE IF YOU CAN HELP UP TO MAKE IT EASY FOR EVERYBODY......DONT GET ME WRONG THERE WAS GUYS IN THE HOP THAT KNEW THAT THEY COULT BEAT THE MONSTER HOPPERS AND DINT CARE THEY STILL HOPPED......AND I WANT TO MAKE IT CLEAR THAT WE WILL TAKE CARE OF PELON FROM GT. FOR NOT  LETTING HIM HOP,AND IT WASNT CUZ WE DIDNT WANT  TO..THE PERSON INCHARGE OF THE LOT WANTED THE PLACE TO SHUT DOWN.....SO ONCE AGAIN THATS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP......PEACE
> *


Fuck it we made the best out of it homie. Cold ass rain & still there for action! All in all weather sucked, but was fun


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19496179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 3 2011, 12:11 AM~19487788
> *:around: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: I guess I don't understand why anyone would do this. Is it even about the hop anymore? I seen the black cutty in tulsa and it was nice. I just don't have money to burn. I know those front clips and euro lights are not cheap


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 3 2011, 10:31 AM~19489843
> *Cool Pics, but is this a joke?
> *


u might have a different opinion if u seen it do its thing in person!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rizzoid64_@Jan 4 2011, 10:18 AM~19498901
> *u might have a different opinion if u seen it do its thing in person!
> *


Everyone gets their balls in a bunch from one little comment...

I'd love to see a car do 110+.. There's definitely a wow factor there..

And I'm not talking shit against any clubs... (Not sure why it had to be brought to my attention that it was a Majestics Car)...

I didn't know I was the first one to ever give my opinion on this site :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x124/HE...ics20102108.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

anyone get my canopy..i forgot to take it home;;BIG AL;;;;help a brother out and give it back to me somebody;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;THANKS</span></span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is for u desta


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

What up Pank?

Just bumping the thread for Jimmy.. He's still a re-TARD.. :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 10:29 AM~19489830
> *STREET FAME 2011
> *


dammm dog you did that .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard+Jan 3 2011, 11:02 AM~19490026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea but he dont take it on the freeway neither.. but much props to him for put'n it down on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

jus wanted to give big props to all the hoppers puttin it down on sunday.. it will be one to remember :biggrin:


----------



## crazy compton (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 4 2011, 04:34 PM~19501884
> *jus wanted to give big props to all the hoppers puttin it down on sunday.. it will be one to remember :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Any more vids of the hopp or was there not many peeps hopping


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Any new vids of the hop or there wasn't to many hopping


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 11:55 PM~19497421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 05:18 PM~19492781
> *San Diego looking good
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *nice shot* :biggrin:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 4 2011, 03:34 PM~19501884
> *jus wanted to give big props to all the hoppers puttin it down on sunday.. it will be one to remember :biggrin:
> *



Wat up perm ! next year il make sure to save u a umbrella and not sell out as fast :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

a lot of :tears: over one guys lock up... fuck people care if he drives it on the freeway or not, shit is working like a hooker giving $5 blowjobs


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Here's some more from the after hop off western
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OzP7h8rStg...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9-19ISWQF0...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7LarUB5jtU...be_gdata_player


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Team Blow Me representing Big AZ single pump Franks Hydraulics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 2 2011, 08:14 PM~19485677
> *dammm lol thats shit crazy ,,anyone got videos or pix of my homies cutty from jersey, i know we didnt win but we repped good for driving  2700 miles
> *


This is all I got I stepped away for a min and you guys started hopping but I still got it look in the background :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn9wHsekmSU...be_gdata_player


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 3 2011, 10:29 AM~19489830
> *STREET FAME 2011
> *


Good job homie your car was putting it down!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Big D from Vegas at the 2011 New Years hop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN6Q6ulmq8s...be_gdata_player


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2011, 02:21 AM~19498103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR.70IMPALA.SD_@Jan 4 2011, 11:39 PM~19507699
> *
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 4 2011, 10:10 PM~19505762
> *This is all I got I stepped away for a min and you guys started hopping but I still got it look in the background :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn9wHsekmSU...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


THATS MY BOY ANDREW ALL THE WAY FROM JERSEY REPRESENTING LOYALTY CAR CLUB


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2011, 01:21 AM~19498103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks really good homie...looks like it was working very good for you


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I think everybody got down, except the foo that almost smashed into my van, a green 64 I think, sincerly, the DJ


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Just before everybody started loading up they hit it one more time in the cold rain now that's some dedicated bumper checkin right there the temp dropped and it was freezing from being wet but still having a good time  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fIvv6G57m0...be_gdata_player


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Raw dog customs reppin AZ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgbSxAkVRLs...be_gdata_player


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Majestics San Diego 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW_x0t4e13c...be_gdata_player


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hell ya sum good vids


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 4 2011, 08:08 PM~19504918
> *Wat up perm ! next year il make sure to save u a umbrella and not sell out as fast  :biggrin:
> *


sup lil homie.. yea good look'n out tho.. :cheesy: it did'nt matter enyways i was already soaked :happysad:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION+Jan 5 2011, 04:17 PM~19512910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big ass scale


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 5 2011, 04:11 PM~19512862
> *<img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/wiv5u0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 5 2011, 05:38 PM~19514316
> *Car is badass
> That's a big ass scale
> *


Its not a scale


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 5 2011, 04:22 PM~19512974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: how high this car hit?? stuck or nonstuck :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 11:55 PM~19497421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 5 2011, 02:08 PM~19511742
> *Hell ya sum good vids
> *


*x2*


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 3 2011, 01:23 AM~19488223
> *BIG PROPS TO CHAIO FROM STREET FAME SAN DIEGO  :thumbsup:
> SINGLE PUMP 100+IN
> 
> ...


Anyone have video of the single pump?


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 4 2011, 03:59 AM~19498165
> *we would like to thank every single real rider that came out to play in the rain.....we want  to apologize to all of you guys that think that you got cheated on but thats not the deal.....WE TRY TO HAVE ONE OF THE BIGGEST HOPS AND IT NEVER HAPPENS CAUSE OF EVERYBODY ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT THE RULES........IT CLEARLY SAID STREET CARS MUST HAVE SHOCKS!ALL BCUZ U DROVE IT IN IT DOESNT MAKE IT A STREET CAR WHEN U HAVE LONG ASS ARMS AND DROP DOWNS....AND THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS MIDEUM RADICAL,SEMI RADICAL,YOU KNOW WHAT YOU7 HAVE AND THATS THAT.SO HOPEFULLY IF THERES A NEXT TIME IT WOULD BE N8ICE IF YOU CAN HELP UP TO MAKE IT EASY FOR EVERYBODY......DONT GET ME WRONG THERE WAS GUYS IN THE HOP THAT KNEW THAT THEY COULT BEAT THE MONSTER HOPPERS AND DINT CARE THEY STILL HOPPED......AND I WANT TO MAKE IT CLEAR THAT WE WILL TAKE CARE OF PELON FROM GT. FOR NOT  LETTING HIM HOP,AND IT WASNT CUZ WE DIDNT WANT  TO..THE PERSON INCHARGE OF THE LOT WANTED THE PLACE TO SHUT DOWN.....SO ONCE AGAIN THATS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP......PEACE
> *


I WILL ADMIT I WAS PISSED HOMIE CAUSE EVEN THOUGH I KNEW I COULDN'T BEAT THE 64 OR THE 60 COP CAR I STILL PAID TO HOP TO PUT IT DOWN FOR MY CLUB AND SUPPORT THE HOP, BUT NO HARD FEELINGS HOMIE IT'S NOTHING SOME MARISCOS CAN'T TAKE CARE OF  :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 4 2011, 07:24 AM~19498501
> *Fuck it we made the best out of it homie. Cold ass rain & still there for action! All in all weather sucked, but was fun
> *


X2


----------



## killa 87 (Sep 1, 2010)

all i got to say is good times got that on lock down


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 5 2011, 10:09 PM~19516985
> *I WILL ADMIT I WAS PISSED HOMIE CAUSE EVEN THOUGH I KNEW I COULDN'T BEAT THE 64 OR THE 60 COP CAR I STILL PAID TO HOP TO PUT IT DOWN FOR MY CLUB AND SUPPORT THE HOP, BUT NO HARD FEELINGS HOMIE IT'S NOTHING SOME MARISCOS CAN'T TAKE CARE OF    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

NOBODY GOT ENY PIC OR VIDEOS OF MY SINGLE PUMP


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 6 2011, 12:17 PM~19521486
> *NOBODY GOT ENY PIC OR VIDEOS OF MY SINGLE PUMP
> *


Started raining more so I filmed it under our easy up look behind the Vegas wagon it's not hard to see it's gettin it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvwh9tLmtJ0...be_gdata_player


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 7 2011, 01:38 PM~19531841
> *Started raining more so I filmed it under our easy up look behind the Vegas wagon it's not hard to see it's gettin it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvwh9tLmtJ0...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


THAT THING IS UP THERE, TO BAD THAT CHIPPEN WAGON WAS BLOCKING A GOOD VIEW,,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 7 2011, 03:32 PM~19532989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 7 2011, 03:32 PM~19532989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice congrat's!!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2011, 12:55 AM~19497421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 7 2011, 01:38 PM~19531841
> *Started raining more so I filmed it under our easy up look behind the Vegas wagon it's not hard to see it's gettin it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvwh9tLmtJ0...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 7 2011, 03:32 PM~19532989
> *<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/25swis7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 8 2011, 08:20 AM~19538696
> *
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19496179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cold flick Bueno...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jan 6 2011, 10:42 PM~19527448
> *:biggrin:
> *


que onda guey. ta chingon el four


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

Majestics Hop '11


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 8 2011, 11:45 AM~19539567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shot :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 7 2011, 03:32 PM~19532989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ERES CABRON


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 8 2011, 09:35 PM~19544211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: good vids


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 9 2011, 08:54 AM~19546602
> *:thumbsup: good vids
> *


X2 yastuvo :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: yep that was the "pain the rain" i got soaked to the bone


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 9 2011, 02:47 PM~19548679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!!!!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Jan 9 2011, 09:54 AM~19546602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

After The Majestics Hop... a lil late on the vid..


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 10 2011, 01:32 PM~19556886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 10 2011, 01:32 PM~19556886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 10 2011, 01:32 PM~19556886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He'll yeah good video :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jan 10 2011, 02:59 PM~19557030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas.. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 10 2011, 01:32 PM~19556886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*NICE VIDEO.*


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 10 2011, 08:32 PM~19560203
> *NICE VIDEO.
> *


Thanks Homie
:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 5 2011, 04:11 PM~19512862
> *<img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/wiv5u0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 9 2011, 11:55 AM~19547557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic homie!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 14 2011, 12:36 AM~19593659
> *
> *


:wow: daym


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 10 2011, 02:32 PM~19556886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSa8S12LaEQ


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> Hay wey !!!! chaioo the men !!!!!!!!! nice !!!!


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE COOLIDGE (Jan 21, 2011)

:0


----------

